# A "Classic" Beginner Setup



## DTB1985 (Aug 9, 2015)

So my first attempt at a coffee setup.









Already done the OPV mod and wand change on the Classic and contemplating the PID (when the wallet allows). The Compak K3 is so new I haven't even tried it. Got given a De'Longhi grinder as a present before but couldn't get it to go fine enough for the classics so been using pre-ground till now. I imagine I've a lot of learning ahead.

Bought a yoga mat as a base to stop scratches and help with slips and spills and a tamper mat to do the same.

Next jobs are to:


Add a shelf above for cups and miscellaneous stuff


Add 2 lights, one above each machine and I'm taken with these: http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/10169692/

Get / build a knock box


I'll post more when I get those jobs done.

Thanks, DTB.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Nice. I like the K3 and am so tempted to ditch the Mazzer SJ and go on demand with one of them!

I can highly recommend a PID as it improved things amazingly for my Classic.


----------



## Wobbit (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice setup! I hope to have somthing similar soon. How's the coffee taste?


----------



## DTB1985 (Aug 9, 2015)

timmyjj21 said:


> Nice. I like the K3 and am so tempted to ditch the Mazzer SJ and go on demand with one of them!
> 
> I can highly recommend a PID as it improved things amazingly for my Classic.


Thanks.

Not experienced enough to say how good the K3 is but was under the impression the SJ was the standard?

Regarding the PID sounds good and will look at it soon. I notice a lot of them are attached to the exterior of the machine. Is this because that's easier or is there no room in the machine to built it in?

DTB.


----------



## DTB1985 (Aug 9, 2015)

Wobbit said:


> Nice setup! I hope to have somthing similar soon. How's the coffee taste?


Thanks and I hope you get your setup going soon.

The coffee from the Classic is very good but not had a chance to use the K3 in anger yet so can't comment. Will get back to the forum in a few weeks with some thoughts (and probably questions lol).

Want to get rid of the stuff in the middle to made more prep room and a knock box the Classic sits on to raise it up and give me more room under the steam wand. So much to play with and spend money on lol.

DTB.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Starting to come together nicely! Congrats.

PID will def help with consistency.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice bench set up









Scales? If you dont have some they are a must have for getting shot consistency.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks great, do you live in yorkshire by any chance?

What about some spotlights installed within the underneath of the shelves you've been planning to fit?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks like a nice set-up, unless you're definitely set on the classic for life just make sure you leave enough room with your shelf and lights for any future growth in the size of the machine and/or grinder .

Also, hopefully it's just for the picture; I'm sure you know (but I can't resist mentioning it just in case) you don't want your milk pitchers to become warm on the top of the machine if you're to use them for milk frothing.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The K3 is a good grinder.

You might need to purge about 10g of coffee after changing the grind/letting it sit a while just to clear the burrs of coffee.

On mine, 20 is about where espresso starts - I'm not sure how universal the calibration ring is across models though.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

DTB1985 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Not experienced enough to say how good the K3 is but was under the impression the SJ was the standard?
> 
> ...


I guess the SJ is considered the standard, with bigger burrs than the K3, but I recently upgraded from a Sunbeam/ Graef grinder and liked the OD ease of use and lack of faff...then again now that I single dose I havent made a coffee below acceptable standards (for me and my wife, who aren't that picky!)

There is little room inside the classic to fit a PID, especially since there are also 2 large relays involved that are usually mounted inside. The only way to fit the PID would be to remove the water filling cone, and use that space for tue PID. That then requires you to fill directly into the resevoir, but a PID in the lid might be pretty cool.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

When you get to it, if you don't go for PID in the lid check Mr Shades PID box / holder looks neat but is fur the side I think


----------



## DTB1985 (Aug 9, 2015)

@ forzajuve:

Got a set of digital scales in the kitchen but might look for a more sensitive one. Think the current one registers in 0.5g's.

@ Fevmeister:

Yep live in Harrogate. Might do the light under the shelves for aesthetics but it'll probably be to far behind the coffee machine to work as task lighting hence the 2 spots that should reach forward enough.

@ jlarkin:

Will bear that in mind. More worried about width if I upgrade but will cross that bridge later. Pitchers are just on top of the machine for storage and will be relocated to the shelf (when I get time to make it) but thanks for the concern.

@ Kyle548

Thanks, Hopefully I'll get to play with it tonight once I replace the plug (bought from Germany so has a Schuko on it).

Thanks for all your comments, appreciate all the advice







.


----------



## DTB1985 (Aug 9, 2015)

So found the time to do the light and rewire the grinder. Here's a pic of it so far.









I was considering 2 lights but will stick with one for now and see how I fair. It works ok but is still a bit to far behind the machines to be perfect task light. As we rent we'll have to live with it for now until I can come up with a better plan. Still planning the shelf but might put a ledge to the left of he drawers first as it won't be as time consuming.

On the coffee front had my first real go with the grinder and its been an interesting experience. With the scales out and as even a tamp as I can manage I reckon I've got pretty close (90%) to the desired 27secs and the right consistency of pour. Now just need to spend the rest of my life fighting for the last 10% lol.

The grinder is way quieter than I thought it would be and whilst there is some clumping this might improve with use and isn't something that concerns me much.

I did buy a big bag or fairy cheep beans to get the grinder closer before using the stuff I like which is what I will move onto in the next few days.

DTB.


----------



## Ant (Jul 20, 2015)

Great set up. I had the same a year ago until upgrading from the Classic. My K3 is just over a year in use and I'm very happy with it. Good choice!


----------



## DripDrop (Sep 11, 2015)

Very nice setup. I like the idea of having that pre-defined 'coffee area'.


----------



## coockiechase (Sep 26, 2015)

How much did the classic mods cost in total?


----------

